# devel_querylog



## psyc (Apr 25, 2013)

I am running out of disk space and looking for places to squeeze space, I found this folder devel_querylog in /tmp folder which is 7 GB big, all it contains is .txt files like 1234.txt 445.txt so, I want to make sure what this is before emptying the folder. I am completely blank if this is even related with FreeBSD, I have been Googling for it quite long, couldn't find anything explaining this.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 25, 2013)

Who owns the files? A system user?


----------



## psyc (Apr 25, 2013)

*Y*es, the system user, not the root.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 25, 2013)

Which system user, www, nobody, http, one of those? It looks like a log from a web-based application. It seems Drupal uses something like a query log.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 25, 2013)

Try a `grep -rli device_querylog /usr/local/etc/*`.


----------



## psyc (Apr 25, 2013)

I didn't get anything with above command, but when I do `ls -al`I can see the user/owner as me psyc and group as wheel. And yes I am using Drupal.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's Drupal that's generating these logs. Try to locate where that is configured (this may be in a configuration setting in the FreeBSD system, but also in some web interface) and change it. If these files are old, it's probably just a holdover of a debug setting or something like that. Just shut down your web server application, remove /tmp/devel_querylog, and start your web server application again.


----------



## psyc (Apr 25, 2013)

*Y*es, it was just holdover of devel_query. I emptied the folder and started the server again, it started creating those text files again. Thank you.


----------

